# Baby sweats at night



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all--

My nearly five-week-old baby has been cosleeping with us since birth. DH and I wear pajamas to bed on our pillow top Tempurpedic mattress. We dress the babe in either a sleep sack (on really chilly nights), a sleeping gown, or a long-sleeved sleeper. We do not have heavy blankets on the bed, just a thin sheet and a medium-weight duvet (not down).

Every morning when DH changes him before he leaves for work, the baby is flushed and practically soaked in sweat. He spends the entire night skin to skin with me, side nursing for a good portion of the time. I don't particularly mind the sweating, but is it okay for the baby? He's not feverish at all and this has been going on for a while now, so I don't think it's related to illness. I just want to make sure we're not endangering him or putting him at elevated risk for SIDS or something.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the exact same thing going on here. Violet is soaked in the morning. She is 4wks.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad it's not just us. Also, ma vie en rose, your girls have the most beautiful names! Wow.







:


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be inclined to try dressing her less warmly. It seems she's getting more than enough warmth from your body heat, and being too hot does raise the risk of SIDS.

Dr. Sears says that "overheating may disrupt the normal neurological control of sleep and breathing. The respiratory control center in the brain is affected by abnormal changes in temperature, and SIDS researchers believe that overheating may cause respiratory control centers in some babies to fail."

He talks in greater detail about it here: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/10/T102100.asp#T102101


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

We have this problem, except I'm the one who ends up all sweaty and unable to sleep. I dress ds2 in just a oneise and cover him with a very light blanket and I sleep in shorts and a tank top with out a blanket and still end up so uncomfortable! I don't know what to do to make our sleep more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's mommy* 
We have this problem, except I'm the one who ends up all sweaty and unable to sleep. I dress ds2 in just a oneise and cover him with a very light blanket and I sleep in shorts and a tank top with out a blanket and still end up so uncomfortable! I don't know what to do to make our sleep more enjoyable for me.

Maybe run a fan behind you to help circulate the air? Might make it feel a bit cooler for you.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

The SIDS factor is what is concerning to me. I have Violet dressed in a onesie with a pretty cool room, fan running and just a sheet covering her if anything. Yet, she sweats a lot. Maybe I will turn the fan up higher.

peainthepod- thank you for the lovely compliment on my girls' names.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma_vie_en_rose* 
The SIDS factor is what is concerning to me. I have Violet dressed in a onesie with a pretty cool room, fan running and just a sheet covering her if anything. Yet, she sweats a lot. Maybe I will turn the fan up higher.

peainthepod- thank you for the lovely compliment on my girls' names.









Does her torso feel very warm when you're in bed? What sort of climate are you in? I know heat feels very different to me depending on the humidity level in the room. DS has only ever slept coverless in a onesie when it was 26 C in the room.


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

One of the reasons we did not buy a Tempurpedic is because the salesperson stated it wasn't good if we were hot sleepers as the mattress retains a lot of warmth due to the materials used. It kind of envelops/cradles you. That coupled with the fact that the babe is so close to you at night in addition to having clothes on; I can certainly imagine that your DC would be overheating.


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr. Pants was born in Feb. i had get over the idea that babies needed to be super covered up with clothes. our pedi told us to dress him one layer warmer than ourselves but that was way too many clothes for our hot little man! he did so much better in a onesie and a sheet, while i wore my long flannel pj's! he'll be 2 this feb and still sleeps better in just a t-shirt.
oh--both he and DH sleep much better with a fan to circulate the air--no matter the time of year.


----------



## HappyMommaBear (Sep 4, 2007)

DS sweats every night, no matter what we do. He's just hot natured, and being against me creates lots of body heat. Nothing to worry about.
It is a pain, and we have to change the sheets and febreeze the mattress a lot, but that's not too big a deal...
A friend has recommended getting him a small sheep skin to sleep on; worked wonders for her son. You might want to try that. Or you could just let the baby sleep in just a diaper. I either make sure DS is dressed warmly enough and leave the covers off him, or (more often) put him in bed in just a diaper or a t shirt and let him snuggle under the covers. Still, even on the coldest nights he gets pretty sweaty.


----------

